# HAUNTED RADIO: monsterpalooza, shattered fx, pennhurst, blu-ray news, and more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we continue our "Summer of Slaughter" with news on the Son of Monsterpalooza event, Shattered FX, Pennhurst Asylum, Spirit Halloween, Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter, Terror Train, the Funhouse, and much more!!

Then, we give you next week's complete list of DVD releases, and then we review the Twilight Zone episode, "The Howling Man." Then, the Freek returns with a new edition of Retched Radio as he airs a classic edition of the Twilight Zone. All of this and so much more on the July 11 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-071112.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

